# Lalvin Fermaid K Yeast Energizer



## Thefatdoghead (18/11/12)

Im looking for some for mead making. Does anyone know where I can find it, or superfood? 

Cheers


----------



## Adam Howard (18/11/12)

ibrew.com.au ?iBrew mead making.


----------



## Thefatdoghead (18/11/12)

Thanks man! why didn't I find that? I was bloody googling for an hour!


----------



## Malted (19/11/12)

Another option is to look for 'Fermax' in eBay (or 'yeast nutrient').

For example:
$20 for a pound delivered: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FERMAX-Yeast-Nu...=item53efd9e8da


----------



## Thefatdoghead (19/11/12)

Malted said:


> Another option is to look for 'Fermax' in eBay (or 'yeast nutrient').
> 
> For example:
> $20 for a pound delivered: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FERMAX-Yeast-Nu...=item53efd9e8da



I have wyeast nutrient but it seems from reading that energizer has more nitrogen or something that honey lacks. Although I don't know whats in whyeast nutrient, so ill just go by the mead book and add them both.


----------



## Malted (19/11/12)

*Fermax* as linked to:
40% Dipotassium Phosphate
40% Diammonium Phosphate
10% Yeastade (Powdered Yeast. Contains polypeptides, lower molecular weight peptides, and amino acids. Contains no living yeast)
10% Magnesium Sulfate

*Yeast Energiser:* 
about $25/pound delivered (http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Yeast-Energizer-1lb-Powerful-Yeast-Nutrient-Booster-For-All-Beers-Wines-/360510445872?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f018d930) 
Diammonium Phosphate (DAP)
Yeast Hulls
Magnesium Sulphate
Vitamin B Complex


----------

